# DIY Jack stands for BMW (easy way) for $20?



## YBBB (Nov 4, 2007)

To buy jack stands for BMW is a major headache: it is hard to find and even if you found them, they are all unnecessarily expensive.

There are websites showed DIY BMW jackstands like this one:
http://www.e90post.com/forums/showthread.php?t=727131
However, not everyone can access a horzontal bandsaw.

And another solution is using adapters like this:
http://www.bavauto.com/fland.asp?pa...UkTw_jnPgpLrRuN7hTwWi_Z81Cmr1SrxdjhoC0Hrw_wcB

The additional step of using this adapter with jack stand is kind of awkward to me, and cost $60 to have a pair.

I have been searching to have a way to get around these for a while, and the other day, I run into Sears jack stand like this: 
http://www.craftsman.com/craftsman-2-1-4-ton-jack-stands-2-pk/p-00950182000P

The supporting surface was about one inch wide, and just need to cut the length to 2 inches, so it will fit 1 inch by 2 inch for BMW jack pad.

I used dremel saw-max circular saw with SM510 3" Metal Cut-Off Wheel, make marks on the top of the supporting ratchet to leave the 2 inches support length, and put the ratchet in the stand and sit on a low stool, hold stand steady with feet, after cutting the most part off, I use hand saw to finish the job, the picture below shows all the tools I use(circular saw with wheel, and hand saw), and the jack stands initial shape(the one on top of the box) and the final shape(the standing one). In less than 10 minutes, four little pieces are sawed off, and the stands are ready to be used. It supports about 2500 lb a piece (2.25 ton), so with 2 of them, they can support 5000 lb, for one end of the vehicle, it should be enough for many BMWs.

PLEASE NOTE: This DIY is same as any other DIYs that it is purely "at your own risk". This circular saw is not design to do this task, you need to have some experience of using it and have steady hands and steady supporting. Please be careful and stay safe!!!
Have fun.


----------



## tim330i (Dec 18, 2001)

Cool! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## routeburner (Sep 5, 2016)

Yeah great idea!


----------

